# Grilling; high heat v. low heat



## MostlyWater (May 11, 2009)

We only like certain foods cooked on the grill (meaning we only have _success_ with certain foods cooked on the grill !!!!!)   DH is the Grillman in our house (actually the porch) sometimes grillls up food that's not singed or grilly enough for our taste.

He says that although we have two plates on the grill, that we can't cook some at "high" and some at "low".  

My question is: which foods are cooked on high and which foods on low?

We like:

Meats:
hotdogs
hamburgers
chicken cutlets
chicken thighs

Or sometimes salmon

with

Vegs (skewers of):
onion
mushrooms
red & green peppers
cherry tomatoes

So - since we grill quite often, I'd like to make Low days and High days.  

Can anyone help me with a list for each kind of heat ?  

THANKS !!!!!


----------



## GB (May 11, 2009)

Off all those items, chicken is the only thing I would not cook on high heat. Well my burgers I do a bit differently as they are huge. I put them on high heat to start and then finish on low heat, but for smaller burgers I would go high. 

Chicken needs to be cooked on lower heat as it takes longer to cook so you would burn the outside before the inside is done if you used high heat. 

Hotdogs are forgiving. They are already cooked, you are just heating them up so you can use low heat if you really want.

Veggies are great cooked on high, but you could always cook the low heat stuff first and then take it off the grill and boost the heat and do the veggies.


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 11, 2009)

Yep, we go high heat most of the time.  The only things that don't is chicken and most veggies.  If we do a shish-kabob dish (our own we've used forever) we'll go slower because the veggies tend to be kabob'd with the meat   We also will do a pork loin slowly as well


----------



## MostlyWater (May 11, 2009)

So, everything on low, but chicken (thighs) ?   

Somehow i think I should be doing the grilling, not dh.


----------



## GB (May 11, 2009)

Well how does the food come out when he grills. As long as it tastes good when he does it then who cares how he gets to the end result.


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 11, 2009)

Everything on high, except chicken.  I do breasts, thighs, and whole chickens (usually beer can chicken).  The reason chicken should be done low is a few reasons I can think of, first is you want to make sure you get chicken done all the way through, you can't eat medium rare chicken like you can steak   Second, it will stay more moist that way and hopefully not dry out.


----------

